# Verena



## Magic Fingers (Jun 1, 2008)

I sailed on the Verena for nine months in 69-70 and heard the tales of the engineroom fire somewhere in the Indian Ocean. As I understood it the high pressure turbine coupling exploded and sprayed lube oil around the e/r which ignited and caused a big fire with loss of life. Can anyone fill in the details of this one?
Richard.


----------



## jmbrent (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Magic Fingers, She was brought to Swans Drydock Wallsend on Tyne for repair late 50's or early 60's, she had canvas tank vents hung thru. the skylights to try & get some air into the engineroom,for the voyage from India.


----------

